# Rabbit herding sheep



## SheepGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought this was cute...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeuL5IGimCQ

ETA: Sorry if this doesn't belong here


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG!  How adorable!  And hilarious!  It is ADORALARIOUS!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha oops! Didn't realize elevan already posted about this: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16867


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2012)

That was so funny! DH and I thought it was so cute!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 4, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I thought this was cute...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeuL5IGimCQ
> 
> ETA: Sorry if this doesn't belong here


----------

